# حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام (بدون تعليق)



## jjjjo (10 يونيو 2008)




----------



## gono (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام (بدون تعليق)*

بصراحه بصراحه فعلا انت عندك حق............مش محتاج تعليق ........ربنا يرحم .............gono


----------



## صوت الرب (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام (بدون تعليق)*

ههههههههههههههههههه
كاريكتيرات رائعة خصوصا في هذ الغلى اللي منعيشوا


----------



## i'm christian (11 يونيو 2008)

*موضوع جميييييييييييييل
بجد اللى رسم الكاريكاتير ده بيفهم
ده مايتعلقش عليه غير تعليق واحد

" يبقى انت اكيد فى مصر "
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## jjjjo (16 يونيو 2008)

ايوة انا فى مصر شكرا على المرور والمشاركة


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام (بدون تعليق)*

لا في تعليق بقي لو دا كله ماحصلش فينا
ماتبقاش دي مصر
وربنا يرحمنا من اللي جاي​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام (بدون تعليق)*

*ههههههههههههه

صبااااااح الضياااااااع

شـــكرا ليك ​*


----------



## veansea (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام (بدون تعليق)*

ربنا يعديها ايام على خييييييييييير


----------



## "mony" (17 يونيو 2008)

مشكله بلد بجد 
مفييييييييييييييييش حل 
والحكومه عارفه بس هنقول ايه غير 
ياااااااااااااااااااارب 


ثانكس​


----------



## jjjjo (18 يونيو 2008)

وانا هقول معاكم يا رب


----------



## kokielpop (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام (بدون تعليق)*

*هههههههههههههههه 
موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد جدا جدا جدا للى بيحصل فينا  
ولسه هيخربوها ​*


----------



## amjad-ri (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام (بدون تعليق)*

هههههههههههههههههه
كاريكتيرات رائعة ​


----------



## jjjjo (19 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يا كوكى شكرا يا عراقى شوف ياعم اللى بيحصل فى بلدنا يار بتكون بخير انت وكل مسيحيين العراق


----------



## love my jesus (20 يونيو 2008)

*ميرسى على الموضوع 

وربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## jjjjo (21 يونيو 2008)

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ليكم كتيييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## meraa (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام (بدون تعليق)*

هى دى بداية اللى لسه هيحصل فينا ربنا معانا 
​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام (بدون تعليق)*

*مافيش فايدة ​*


----------



## jjjjo (22 يونيو 2008)

نحاول ان ننقذ مايمكن انقاذة


----------



## happy angel (24 يونيو 2008)

​ربنا يرحمنا من الايام الجاية

ميرسى على الموضوع


----------



## totty (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام (بدون تعليق)*

_ربنا يسترها علينا_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام (بدون تعليق)*

_ههههههههههه

ربنا يرحمنا​_


----------



## menaashraf2009 (28 يونيو 2008)

*عمار دايما يا مصر *​


----------



## jjjjo (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يعديها ايام على خييييييييييير


----------



## redoOo (21 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههه حلو الموضوع


----------



## tonyturboman (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جميلة جدا وخاصة الأخيرة
شكرا لك


----------



## مايكل زكريا (26 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه جميلة جدا وربنا يبارك حياتك




​


----------



## طحبوش (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك


----------



## وطني (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد حلوين جدا  ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## Mary Gergees (26 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههه
حلووين اووووووى
ميررسى


----------



## tasoni queena (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*الحمد لله المرتب مكفى وفايض

وبنسدد بالباقى ديون مصر

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

دى حقائق فعلا


شكرا ليكم


رااائع​


----------

